# Success at a job that is NOT in alignment with your type?



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I am considering applying for a position in retail loss prevention at my workplace within the next few months. (Yes, I work in retail despite being college educated. That's what happens when you don't plan your career effectively.) :blushed: 
The job is action-oriented and would make heavy use of Se, which is one of my weakest faculties. But I think it would be exciting and challenging, and maybe lead to opportunities that are better suited to my strengths of investigating and trouble-shooting. The company seems to have difficulty keeping the position filled, but the guy who would be my partner/trainer is quite good and he loves it. 

Is there anybody here who is working at a job utilizing your weaknesses, yet you are successful and liking it?


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

It may be a bit stressful, since it doesnt come naturally.. However why not work on your Se?. Action computer games, like some in the arcade will help build that up. Additionally ask the guy who would be your trainer what he thinks you should work on now to prepare for the position.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

You think computer games would make me better at catching shoplifters? I'll have to play in the arcade then! It is kind of like real-life player vs. player though if you think about it, that is, rogue vs. rogue with a caster in the office using True Sight (CCTV) to back you up. Heheh. I usually suck at PvP, though that's just because of my slow computer/internet connection/lag. Really. My computer is six years old. :tongue:


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Dude, you are catching shoplifters here. How hard is that? Your job conists of using the cameras to be a pervert and zoom in on hot chicks and to make 14 year olds cry when you catch them in the act of stealing. And don't act like every security guard isn't a giant pervert. I know for fact that's a lie. You assholes even have cameras in the changing rooms now. Anyone can do your job, anyone. What is there to it? Just be an asshole and act like you are a badass to make up for how much you got picked on as a kid and you should be fine.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL. Thanks for the encouragement windex! :wink: 
It isn't legal to put cameras in dressing rooms. Maybe I am over thinking it, but I am pretty sure there is more to the job than looking down girls' shirts and bullying kids. There is a quota you have to meet, and if you screw up and detain someone illegally there goes your job. I'm not thrilled with the prospect of having to forcibly detain someone. You have to be keenly observant (which I'm not- I don't even notice what people are wearing), patient, and willing to confront a stranger who could potentially get violent. I realize this field attracts a number of overly aggressive, power hungry pervert jerks, but that isn't me or any LP person I know. 

As I hinted at above, I have made poor choices and have had great difficulty crafting anything resembling a career. My resume is an embarrassment. I just want something better for my future, and this option looks more appealing than some of the other options before me. I could decide I don't like the idea after all. The point of this thread is that I was hoping to hear from anyone who is happy and successful in a job that would not be expected for their personality type.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

This might've been a very short term endeavor but it was okay intensive overall. I've done some tasks for two weeks straight (volunteering) which weren't always my most habitual preferences. I was very eager to learn but at the same time it can be a challenge because you really have to "step up your game" ; basically get out of your comfort zone and just -do- it. It takes some courage and might feel draining or confusing at first unless you can really enjoy it and finish it. It's up to you ... You need to know your own boundaries and capabilities when it comes to straining yourself.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

If you don't mind Mercurius, what was it you did?


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

It may be working at a job utilizing your weaknesses,, u can overcome this situation thats the solution


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

You think computer games would make me better at catching shoplifters? 

Actually yes. It will develop your sight in the sense looking at details, and making you more aware of what is going on around you. With shoplifters you have to be quick.

If you want a computer program which will help with this try brain games on CD or if you want on line stuff try lumosity, it is excellent.


----------



## wapitdownthehatchguy (Oct 4, 2010)

Nitou said:


> I am considering applying for a position in retail loss prevention at my workplace within the next few months. (Yes, I work in retail despite being college educated. That's what happens when you don't plan your career effectively.) :blushed:
> The job is action-oriented and would make heavy use of Se, which is one of my weakest faculties. But I think it would be exciting and challenging, and maybe lead to opportunities that are better suited to my strengths of investigating and trouble-shooting. The company seems to have difficulty keeping the position filled, but the guy who would be my partner/trainer is quite good and he loves it.
> 
> Is there anybody here who is working at a job utilizing your weaknesses, yet you are successful and liking it?


Education doesn't mean squat if it doesn't apply to your occupation.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Sort of. I'm a librarian, which I find mostly compatible with my introverted and inquisitive nature. However, I'm a reference librarian and I work alot with the public, often more than I'd like. My least favorite part is dealing with rude or overly demanding customers. My dream job would be something more behind the scenes but for the most part I'm satisfied and good at what I do. I like sharing my knowledge and expertise and knowing that I'm making a difference. By helping others, I'm learning alot of new, cool things as well.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm a Clerk.

It doesn't engage me intellectually at all, but it allows my mind to wander while I do menial tasks.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

NP types aren't supposed to be good at mindless busywork, administrative type stuff -- but I've been commended for my productivity in every job I've had like that. Luckily, the offices have all been pretty flexible and casual. I can make a cup of tea, put on headphones, tune out and fly through it. I actually enjoy it, somewhat -- at least I never felt stressed or overwhelmed at those jobs, I could clearly see my progress, and I got a lot of language studying done on my headphones.

Now, a job that requires me to pay attention to many things at once, especially being detail-oriented about something very specific while interacting with people, I suck at. I've had a couple of those and was bad enough that I would have gotten fired if I hadn't quit first. I've had a couple of these jobs, varied type, and could never get any better (teacher for autistic students, call center). My current teaching job requires less detail-orientation and specific procedures than my last, but I'm still not good at it, though not fire-worthy. I can't wait to get out of this type of work even if I have to go back into something boring.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I recently resigned from my last job as a legal assistant, which I had worked at for 5 years. I had to put on an ISxJ hat, which my personality is actually INTJ. The admin work was annoying and boring, but there was also a fair amount of problem solving. I was always excited to get more challenging stuff other than the day-to-day. I am starting my new job Monday, which will require more speaking skills and oganizational skills.


----------



## mitten244 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm suuuuper introverted, and I'm currently working at a position in sales and service (I'm also college educated, but am having a tough time finding a job). On the one hand, I find the job good in that it forces me to come out of my shell and converse/be friendly with strangers, and get over being shy. In the past few months I've learned a lot about personal presentation, how to better communicate and be friendly. On the other hand, although I've learned all these cool new skills, I feel it's not a good fit for my true identity. I never quite feel comfortable at work, and constantly dealing with the public (not having my own desk and space where I can relax) is quite taxing and builds anxiety throughout the day. I'd say it's a good experiment/constructive lesson to learn for a few months, but it's kind of like fighting an uphill battle, and I'm not really that comfortable/happy. All I guess I can say is don't go against our instinct, try it out see how it feels. You can always learn something in a situation, but if it doesn't feel right, it won't make you happy. :happy:


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

It was not only stressful, but extremely draining.... I think you can be successful, but it may take a toll on your health, personal well being or social life, depending on how long you decide to stay.


----------



## Mei (Feb 5, 2011)

I come from a very hard-working kind of environment as a kid? It does not help the fact that, my family had their own small businesses, and I tend to find myself mapping these kind of habits that I was brought up in, into the big world of big corporates? This was a lot more apparent in my previous job. I was not able to deal with the politics, and this dragged me down, even though I could do the work. Something was against my values, and I forgot to close down my social shutters, and this affected me a lot. Then it went downhill from there on.

I think you can indeed work in a job that is not necessarily fitting for your type, especially if you have never done this before, or realise that it does not fit your type. However, what I have found is that, you can never be there for a prolonged period of time. I realise this of myself now? I now know what made me grumpy. What made me sad. A lot of people were super friendly to me in my last workplace, and I felt comfortable and at home but then when the organisational value changed, and more new people were recruited and it had this big S, or J type vibe to it, it all began to fall apart. Drastically. It no longer fitted in with my N or F values any more. When people were more humble, I felt like I was doing something for the social good. Even when people were demanding, and I understood their concerns, cos of the constraints that they did within their jobs. I still worked really hard for them, and delivered in a very S or J style. (I was lucky, cos I knew the solutions as I had been doing this for like the last 10 years.) However, I did not expect them to back-stab me.Or to even criticize me hugely when they did not get their solutions within like say 10 minutes, or 30 minutes. This just broke my NF values of being friends, or managing expectations. 

I guess you need to really see the world for what it is. It was a business environment that I was in. Colleagues are NOT friends. (My ISTJ sister kept telling me this. I did not believe her.) I did not have to stick my neck out for them. I did not have to utilize my private time for them. I did not have to advice them on computers or IT work which did not belong as part of my corporate work. I see myself shutting down my shutters.. cos it was definitely a stressful situation, and really, I have come to be more resentful because it happened. My F was super dominant. So, you can work in these environments, but, you got to becareful and to understand the potential pitfalls by doing an awful awful lot of "head fakes". 

(I never knew what the term meant, but now I know. Also, MBTI is really a more Western concept.)


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

I can not handle the 9-5 corporate atmosphere. No...freaking...way. Independence is my biggest strength and I generally score 90-100% on the Introvert... 

I am still working for one, but only a contract basis. I know it will be over in April. I am only doing it for lack of a better option. 

I have had 3 corp jobs prior to this and I quit all 3 of them. 2 week vacation 40 hours a week... not my thing at ALL. Not big on the corp attire either. Just an extremely bad fit. 

I worked in IT and the nature of it, routine tasks, routine QA, etc etc... Just completely monotonous. 
The only brief times I was okay is when I had time to do a "project", but even that was a fleeting affair as I have a strong distaste for the business world to begin with.

Basically my days consisted of routine tasks, over and over, while my mind was somewhere else.

Raises, security, prestige, status, climbing the corporate ladder, competition, ...eh, I contrast with all of those pretty hard.

I value autonomy, free time, doing work that has value. I also have F tendencies, so I often see "working in the doldrums" as pointless to this life.


"The INFP is a special, sensitive individual who needs a career which is more than a job. The INFP needs to feel that everything they do in their lives is in accordance with their strongly-felt value systems, and is moving them and/or others in a positive, growth-oriented direction. They are driven to do something meaningful and purposeful with their lives. The INFP will be happiest in careers which allow them to live their daily lives in accordance with their values, and which work towards the greater good of humanity. It's worth mentioning that nearly all of the truly great writers in the world have been INFPs. "

I feel this totally fits me, but my strong logic/computer background often conflicts with this. I find myself leaning towards mercy towards individuals and their career choices.


----------



## RallySport82 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dear Sigmund said:


> You think computer games would make me better at catching shoplifters?
> 
> Actually yes. It will develop your sight in the sense looking at details, and making you more aware of what is going on around you. With shoplifters you have to be quick.
> 
> If you want a computer program which will help with this try brain games on CD or if you want on line stuff try lumosity, it is excellent.


I have to disagree, completely. Catching shoplifters is only one part of the job. You have to be aware of body language, types of scams, and most importantly you need to be able to tell who is a thief and who is isn't. If you are devoting time to watching some 16 year old walking up and down an isle, you could miss seeing that 50 year old woman stick 20 eye liner pencils in her purse. You have to know people. After you catch them what then? There's the matter of actually getting them in custody. Will they pull a knife on you? Will they try to run? You need to be able to evaluate the situation so nobody gets hurt, and so you can recover the merchandise. Looking at a CCTV is a minor aspect of catching a thief. I worked as a LP at a large wal mart for 2 years, and had deal with every type of person imaginable, from drunks stealing mouth wash to career criminals stealing 50" TVs from the receiving dock.


----------



## Intense (Mar 15, 2011)

I am an INFP business manager and I love it. It challenges me.

I enjoy training employess and watching them grow.

I also like watching business results change over time knowing the impact that I have had on them.

There are parts I don't really enjoy such as terminating employess, but when you look at the bigger picture of how that person affects everyone else in the workplace then you know you are doing the right thing.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

There were 2 "assets protection" staff that worked at my last retail job. They were both very NPish, but I couldn't tell you 100% for certain. They watched employees more than the customers. After register countdowns they would investigate shortages and stuff like that. He said half of the people that they prosecuted were employees. Some people would try to get away with stealing thousands of dollars from the register within a one or two week period, which is just stupid considering their was usually at least three cameras on each cashier at any given time. They wore uniforms but would often change into street clothes and go "undercover" to get closer to suspects throughout the store. They were able to track credit cards and report license plates to the police as well. It was pretty cool to watch them sometimes. If you get bored at work easily I'd recommend it, its always something new. Oh, and they definitely would tackle people. That was one of his favorite parts of the job.


----------

